# I have swine flu



## Jackie (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, I'm at home now for a few days and on Tamiflu, not happy. It feels like ordainary flu to me except I'm very hot, had a swab test which confirmed it. Some others at the place I work have had it too. Oh well not alot I can do, just stay here and watch dvds, surf the net and sleep:lol: It will pass I'm sure!


----------



## ladylore (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I have swine flu.*

Hope the fever breaks soon. Get well soon.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I have swine flu.*

This is the perfect time to pull out your favourite feel-good videos. Let us know if you need suggestions.

(I'd bring you soup but it would be cold by the time I finished swimming across the Atlantic Ocean.)


----------



## NicNak (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Shuttered, sorry to hear you got the Swine Flu.  Is yours considered a mild case?  

Wishing you a fast recovery!  :support:


----------



## why (Aug 17, 2009)

Spoil yourself, and get well soon:flowers:


----------



## Retired (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're not well.  Take good care of yourself

:2thumbs:


----------



## white page (Aug 17, 2009)

:support:Coddle and pamper yourself Shuttered,  having any sort of flu isn't fun. 
All food tastes like cardboard I find.:hug:


----------



## HBas (Aug 18, 2009)

Even though being sick is no fun, I hope you enjoy the rest. Hope you get well sooooooon! :2thumbs:


----------



## Jackie (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Fiver, soup would be great but you might end up catching my flu if you brought it to me:lol:

NicNak, yes its a mild case so I'll be fine. Its amazing how advice differs here, some say stay away from everyone for at least 5 days, others 2 days, some say just take ordainary flu meds, some say don't, theres no consistency in the advice and or precautions to be taken.

White Page. I love cardboard with a layer of cheese and some tomatoes on it


----------



## white page (Aug 18, 2009)

cardboard coming right up shuttered , hang in there


----------



## justhere (Aug 22, 2009)

My mom is an RN and according to what the hospital is telling their medical staff, the swine flu is like other flus. You're doing what you can to just ride it out! I have to go now....stocking up on bleach, lysol, gloves, duct tape, and those Mask-thingies! :lol:   <--just joking


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2009)

Duct tape is good. Search the premises for flu viruses and duct tape their little feet to the floor as you find them.


----------



## HBas (Aug 24, 2009)

Muhwhahahaha ... 

Hope you are doing much better Shuttered3!

:2thumbs:


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 25, 2009)

Just rest and get well. I wish you a speedy recovery, Shuttered3.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks folks! I'm better and back at work, with no obvious after effects. oink oink:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol:  Glad to hear you're feeling better Jackie.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 29, 2009)

> oink oink


You may want to get _that_ after-effect checked out. 

Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

glad you don't feel like this anymore igsfly: :lol:


----------

